# Happy first birthday kona!!



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Little kona turns 1 year old today! It's been one heck of a year! She has introduced me to so many new things/training.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Very pretty birthday girl!!

Happy 1st Kona!!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

:birthday: Kona!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

beautiful pup. happy birthday with many more to follow


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday to the beautiful Kona!! :smile2:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kona! Always a milestone. Good looking dog!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks !!! She had a blast


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday to Kona!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Kona. Love your pack.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy birthday gorgeous!

Minka - Whelp Date: January 2, 2017

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone!! The cattle dog is her sister and the two goldens are her best friends! 
She is still very very slowly gaining weight. 58.5 # and 25.5" as of last night. Everyone at the beach always asks me what breed she is! Lol


----------

